# Herts,Beds And Bucks Herpers!!



## paulskin

There was a thread like this before somewhere but it died somewhat a while ago. Seems there may be quite a few of us hiding around in here.Thought id try get us all together!


----------



## ANT

hello  lol


----------



## paulskin

woo hoo one reply in almost an hour


----------



## sarahking20

Im here!!! :2thumb:


----------



## chameleon_keeper

Howdy!


----------



## guyinherts

hiya x


----------



## Mush

well my best mate lives in herts and i spend all my spare time there so can i count :lol2:


----------



## rachy

Im here!!
Peeked thru wrigglies window the other day , its looking good , still cant register on the forum tho


----------



## Ian.g

hellooo there! :lol2:


----------



## craigb

i'm from Luton (i'm afraid to say)


----------



## Kylie

luton here too


----------



## Willenium

South Herts here


----------



## weelad

stevenage here :jump:


----------



## paulskin

i knew there was a few hiding


----------



## fangsy

yea yea


----------



## paulskin

you lot will all be in good distance of the new "WRIGGLIES" shop opening in dunstable soon!


----------



## Philcw

cant forget about me lol

and holy SH*T it just started hammering it down lol


----------



## beaned

sunny potters bar :shock:


----------



## 10371

I'm in Hemel Hempstead.


----------



## ghandi_spiller

live in berks....work in bedford!


----------



## Willenium

paulskin said:


> you lot will all be in good distance of the new "WRIGGLIES" shop opening in dunstable soon!


There used to be a shop next to Argos on Dunstable High street which bought a few of my spiderlings and then shut down soon after.


----------



## paulskin

Willenium said:


> There used to be a shop next to Argos on Dunstable High street which bought a few of my spiderlings and then shut down soon after.



yeah i think it got shut down because of animals kept in bad conditions.


----------



## Kylie

paulskin said:


> yeah i think it got shut down because of animals kept in bad conditions.


no it didnt, it shut down cos the owners father had a stroke and needed 24hr care and as the owner wa the only one left in the family he decided to do it he shut the shop and sold all stock and moved to nottingham to look after his dad. guess or assuming is not a good move.

Where abouts in dunstable is this new shop would like to see it when its open


----------



## GAD58Y

im in biggleswade:2thumb:


----------



## paulskin

kylie said:


> no it didnt, it shut down cos the owners father had a stroke and needed 24hr care and as the owner wa the only one left in the family he decided to do it he shut the shop and sold all stock and moved to nottingham to look after his dad. Guess or assuming is not a good move.
> 
> Where abouts in dunstable is this new shop would like to see it when its open


its gonna be in ashton square on the high street,well it was mark amey who told that he got it shut down....


----------



## rachy

Kylie said:


> no it didnt, it shut down cos the owners father had a stroke and needed 24hr care and as the owner wa the only one left in the family he decided to do it he shut the shop and sold all stock and moved to nottingham to look after his dad. guess or assuming is not a good move.
> 
> Where abouts in dunstable is this new shop would like to see it when its open


The recievers went in cos he owed money. People he owed money too were tipped off and took what they could get b4 it was all gone!


----------



## Kylie

paulskin said:


> its gonna be in ashton square on the high street,well it was mark amey who told that he got it shut down....


 
that does not surprise me one bit if a reptile shop shuts down everyone assumes its because they did not look after the animals etc... 

let me know when it opens i will pop in


----------



## Ally

Another one here!


----------



## FoxyMumma

Hellooo Everyone!!



rachy said:


> The recievers went in cos he owed money. People he owed money too were tipped off and took what they could get b4 it was all gone!


 I heard that story too rachy, considering I brough 1 female 'confirmed breeder' kingsnake that turned out to be male and 1 very poorly snake that I had put to sleep 2 days after purchase Im not suprised he went bust tbh


----------



## Dustcart

Hi.

Great Ashby here:2thumb:




(sadly i have a Stevenage postcode)


----------



## paulskin

more of us here than i thought


----------



## retri

northampton, work in MK


----------



## paulskin

retri said:


> northampton, work in MK


 hi, when did the garter last feed mate?


----------



## Willenium

Dustcart said:


> Hi.
> 
> Great Ashby here:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sadly i have a Stevenage postcode)


Bought my bike in Great Ashby


----------



## Roewammi

i work in bucks-can i join?!?!


----------



## Dustcart

Willenium said:


> Bought my bike in Great Ashby


 
I had a Minter Ninja ZX-9R for sale a while back. Absolute mint condition on a '53 plate.


----------



## Willenium

Dustcart said:


> I had a Minter Ninja ZX-9R for sale a while back. Absolute mint condition on a '53 plate.


Very nice 

Mine was a tidy 1996 YZF600R. I say 'was' because it has aged a bit since then lol. Lots of roundabouts when I went on the test ride :mf_dribble:


----------



## FoxyMumma

Roewammi said:


> i work in bucks-can i join?!?!


Course rosie!


----------



## Willenium

Now that we have established that there is a good few of us around, I think we should get a meet together


----------



## paulskin

that sounds like wicked idea


----------



## FoxyMumma

i'll second that!


----------



## FoxyMumma

Do we have any reptile clubs/societies down this way?

or any local shows other than ware?


----------



## carpy

south bucks for me. as above no rep societies or anything that i know of - anyone know otherwise?


----------



## Willenium

Don't really know of any. I saw a flyer on the door of a pet shop saying there was a regular Reptile meet in Hertford but I don't know how old that flyer is. If it comes to it, maybe have to start our own little gatherings and build from there providing we get the interest we seek.


----------



## bizz

if its the same flyer as i have ( i.h.s) the meet is the first weds of the month at the white horse 33 castle street hertford starts at 8pm ( never been tho)
ohh and im from stevenage too


----------



## Hisss

I went to the hertford meeting for the first time tonight, so for all interested it is still running, a great bunch of guys there. had a good chat.


----------



## Willenium

Excellent, we have one option there. On my way into Crews Hill I saw a sign saying something about reptile meets every Wednesday or something at a garden centre. That's based near Potters Bar so we have another option open to us.


----------



## paulskin

well let us all know how it is.last time we had a thread like this we jus met at a reptile shop lol


----------



## FoxyMumma

Oooo... Hertford a bit of a distance for me really but its nice to know there are some meets nearish to us.... I think I'll have to get in touch with some of the pub landlords I know to see if they'll allow us to meet up... not sure if its against health and safety for reptiles to be brought along though... might be worth a try though! I know a few that are reptile keepers themselves so may swing it a bit if theyre interested in the subject in the first place and can join in! :lol2: ... if all else fails ill have to use me feminine charm to talk them into it  we shall see!


----------



## Roewammi

FoxyMumma said:


> Course rosie!


faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx!


----------



## Willenium

If I get time today I'll nip out on the bike and look into this Potters Bar meet a bit more. I was driving so only caught a glimpse of the sign.


----------



## FoxyMumma

Good god! is there a national frozen rat and mouse shortage or something?! or is it just bedfordshire? I had to go to two shops to find any rat weaners... and large mice...


----------



## bigsky

im here in the heart of DA GHETTO ( luton lol)

Lloyd


----------



## bigsky

Kylie said:


> that does not surprise me one bit if a reptile shop shuts down everyone assumes its because they did not look after the animals etc...
> 
> let me know when it opens i will pop in


Alright kylie hows things.
The shop in question went bust but was under the watchful eyes of the powers that be anyway and was also utter cack, i used to work with the guy ( i wont mention his name) at another company.

Lloyd


----------



## rachy

I went to a shop on friday and i walked out wondering how so called experts can open shops, there was a teeny chameleon on the floor covered in crickets and it couldnt move , looked like mbd then the beardies.........if they are 8 weeks old im the queen , seriously they just cant be 8 weeks unless they dont get fed , i have bred beardies and those looked a week old tops.

Surley the people runnng the shops realise that most of the people coming thru the door KNOW how these reps should be kept , so why do they get it so wrong?
Thats 3 shops on my not to visit again list now!


----------



## paulskin

rachy said:


> I went to a shop on friday and i walked out wondering how so called experts can open shops, there was a teeny chameleon on the floor covered in crickets and it couldnt move , looked like mbd then the beardies.........if they are 8 weeks old im the queen , seriously they just cant be 8 weeks unless they dont get fed , i have bred beardies and those looked a week old tops.
> 
> Surley the people runnng the shops realise that most of the people coming thru the door KNOW how these reps should be kept , so why do they get it so wrong?
> Thats 3 shops on my not to visit again list now!


was it local,name and shame.....


----------



## rachy

paulskin said:


> was it local,name and shame.....


The owner comes on here so no point really just hope he sees this n changes


----------



## Jamie

Most of you know I live in herts! but to all the new faces in this section.......hello!

Anyone who wants to meet up for a beer or something, I'm always up for meeting new people! drop me a PM.



bigsky said:


> im here in the heart of DA GHETTO ( luton lol)
> 
> Lloyd


Hows the arachnophobia going?!?


----------



## rachy

Jamie said:


> Most of you know I live in herts! but to all the new faces in this section.......hello!
> 
> Anyone who wants to meet up for a beer or something, I'm always up for meeting new people! drop me a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the arachnophobia going?!?


 
Jamie is the resident beer monster


----------



## Jamie

rachy said:


> Jamie is the resident beer monster


yes its an important responsability, of which, I am truly dedicated!!

I'm off to a BBQ today where I shall be having 1 or 2 beers....:whistling2:


----------



## rachy

Jamie said:


> yes its an important responsability, of which, I am truly dedicated!!
> 
> I'm off to a BBQ today where I shall be having 1 or 2 beers....:whistling2:


Only 1 or 2 or was it a typo 11 or 12? I only drink in certain company ..........make far too much of a tit out of myself lol im actually banned from 1 of the kebab shops in town!!


----------



## Jamie

yes....typo! I'm taking a crate of stella!

ah the kebab shops! a kebab goes with beer like mint sauce goes with lamb! I would be devastated to be banned from the kebab shop as I love 'em!

Also burgers and hotdogs go with beer fairly well, so I'l try and fit a few of them in today!


----------



## FoxyMumma

rachy said:


> I went to a shop on friday and i walked out wondering how so called experts can open shops, there was a teeny chameleon on the floor covered in crickets and it couldnt move , looked like mbd then the beardies.........if they are 8 weeks old im the queen , seriously they just cant be 8 weeks unless they dont get fed , i have bred beardies and those looked a week old tops.
> 
> Surley the people runnng the shops realise that most of the people coming thru the door KNOW how these reps should be kept , so why do they get it so wrong?
> Thats 3 shops on my not to visit again list now!


hmmm I was looking at beardies yesterday as my partner really really wants a couple, not really sure what im looking at size wise as Im still only reasearching them... but i must admit the ones we were showed in one shop were very very small compared to what we had seen in another earlier in the day.... Ill send you a pm about which shop it was rachel if thats okay? the second shop we went in has got a pretty bad rep... we only popped in there to see if anything had improoved but alas still the same! ...


----------



## kelly1978

Hey I'm in Cheshunt Hertfordshire! Don't leave me out! :lol2:


----------



## FoxyMumma

Jamie said:


> Most of you know I live in herts! but to all the new faces in this section.......hello!


Hello! :lol2:


----------



## Tops

Im from Bucks yay...
But im away for a while so not really in bucks


----------



## FoxyMumma

rachy said:


> Im here!!
> Peeked thru wrigglies window the other day , its looking good , still cant register on the forum tho


Has an opening date been set yet anyone know? Dont wanna miss the big opening :lol2:

Corenne x


----------



## paulskin

FoxyMumma said:


> Has an opening date been set yet anyone know? Dont wanna miss the big opening :lol2:
> 
> Corenne x


august 30th,i went yesterday,hadnt been for ages.......and it looks sooooo good


----------



## FoxyMumma

paulskin said:


> august 30th,i went yesterday,hadnt been for ages.......and it looks sooooo good


Woooo! are they gonna be selling live mice, rats and multi's do ya know?


----------



## cervantes

I'm from St Albans.Looking forward to that luton shop opening.


----------



## paulskin

FoxyMumma said:


> Woooo! are they gonna be selling live mice, rats and multi's do ya know?


dont think they will be selling live mice no.....



cervantes said:


> I'm from St Albans.Looking forward to that luton shop opening.


ITS DUNSTABLE!:lol2:


----------



## weelad

hmm the day after my birthday ... hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Willenium

cervantes said:


> I'm from St Albans.Looking forward to that luton shop opening.


I'm still concerned I haven't seen you about. Whereabouts in St. Albans are you?


----------



## bizz

Underwaterworld in Stevenage is closing down, Ian is having a 50% off sale of everything in the shop, so if your looking for some baragins, now is the time.


----------



## weelad

bizz said:


> Underwaterworld in Stevenage is closing down, Ian is having a 50% off sale of everything in the shop, so if your looking for some baragins, now is the time.


:no1: i got 30 mice yesterday for 7 quid


----------



## FoxyMumma

weelad said:


> :no1: i got 30 mice yesterday for 7 quid


 Live or frozen? :lol2: Im guessing frozen but ya never know :lol2:


----------



## rachy

bizz said:


> Underwaterworld in Stevenage is closing down, Ian is having a 50% off sale of everything in the shop, so if your looking for some baragins, now is the time.


Wonder if he has 'sold' the slow worms yet!


----------



## FoxyMumma

rachy said:


> Wonder if he has 'sold' the slow worms yet!


 
:roll: slow worms?


----------



## Willenium

bizz said:


> Underwaterworld in Stevenage is closing down, Ian is having a 50% off sale of everything in the shop, so if your looking for some baragins, now is the time.


What like dead Guppies, lethargic Leos and a half dead Bosc Monitor?

That place should be: Underwaterworld - 'We're way out of our depth'


----------



## FoxyMumma

Willenium said:


> What like dead Guppies, lethargic Leos and a half dead Bosc Monitor?
> 
> That place should be: Underwaterworld - 'We're way out of our depth'


This place sounds like a wonderful shop :whistling2: :roll:


----------



## pam b

Missed this thread, I'm in Aylesbury.


----------



## FoxyMumma

paulskin said:


> dont think they will be selling live mice no.....


 sorry somehow missed this post! ah ok nevermind, I think Ill get rats anyway...


----------



## FoxyMumma

pam b said:


> Missed this thread, I'm in Aylesbury.


 :welcome:to the thread Pam!


----------



## bizz

Willenium said:


> What like dead Guppies, lethargic Leos and a half dead Bosc Monitor?
> 
> That place should be: Underwaterworld - 'We're way out of our depth'



:lol2::lol2: how very true


----------



## weelad

Willenium said:


> What like dead Guppies, lethargic Leos and a half dead Bosc Monitor?
> 
> That place should be: Underwaterworld - 'We're way out of our depth'


iv never seen a bosc in their and only one leo


----------



## Jazz

Hi all!

Just saw this thread and thought I'd drop in. I'm in not so sunny Welwyn Garden City eace:


----------



## AshMashMash

pam b said:


> Missed this thread, I'm in Aylesbury.


My flatmate lives there. 

I drive about a bit around the region, to/from cambridge/peterborough/london/potters bar


----------



## FoxyMumma

Anyone going to Doncaster on the 7th?


----------



## Willenium

weelad said:


> iv never seen a bosc in their and only one leo


The Bosc he keeps in his little room behind the fishtanks and the Leo was in some cold room at the end of the shop. Both were in terrible shape so we left them.


----------



## weelad

Willenium said:


> The Bosc he keeps in his little room behind the fishtanks and the Leo was in some cold room at the end of the shop. Both were in terrible shape so we left them.


hm iv been in their never seen it.. but didnt really poke about lol you meen the room were he keeps the mice?


----------



## Jazz

FoxyMumma said:


> Anyone going to Doncaster on the 7th?


I wish I could, but I'll probably be totally skint by then and I don't drive:bash:


----------



## cervantes

near the veralum park .

I work in hemel hempstead (boxmoor)



Willenium said:


> I'm still concerned I haven't seen you about. Whereabouts in St. Albans are you?


----------



## Willenium

cervantes said:


> near the veralum park .
> 
> I work in hemel hempstead (boxmoor)


Near Verulamium Park eh? Right, well, if you ever get chased by a really loud sportsbike all the way home don't be alarmed lol.


----------



## Willenium

weelad said:


> hm iv been in their never seen it.. but didnt really poke about lol you meen the room were he keeps the mice?


There's a door behind his desk. He went through there and emerged with the Bosc which was practically dead considering it's meant to be thrashing around and not flat like a pancake. The Leo was in some cold room that is at the far end of the shop as you walk in.


----------



## weelad

Willenium said:


> There's a door behind his desk. He went through there and emerged with the Bosc which was practically dead considering it's meant to be thrashing around and not flat like a pancake. The Leo was in some cold room that is at the far end of the shop as you walk in.


oh right , never even noticed that door lol


----------



## Willenium

weelad said:


> oh right , never even noticed that door lol


We're probably not going to waste any more time there :lol2:

Seems there's only a couple of places to go for any given reason now. Jap Koi Company in Henlow for animals, Ameyzoo for giggles and Crews Hill for livefood.


----------



## FoxyMumma

Jazz said:


> I wish I could, but I'll probably be totally skint by then and I don't drive:bash:


 :lol2:I know that feeling!


----------



## Willenium

FoxyMumma said:


> :lol2:I know that feeling!


S'all good. Come to that Houghton Regis pub meet instead


----------



## FoxyMumma

Willenium said:


> S'all good. Come to that Houghton Regis pub meet instead


 What houghton pub meet?!!!!!


----------



## chris s

FoxyMumma said:


> What houghton pub meet?!!!!!


the one i posted up last nite :2thumb:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/170597-luton-meet.html


----------



## FoxyMumma

chris s said:


> the one i posted up last nite :2thumb:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/170597-luton-meet.html


Ahhh must have missed that somehow!
hmmm Ill try and make it...


----------



## Genetic

Hi all

Welwyn Garden City

Paul...


----------



## Willenium

Lots of people very local to me. It's just crying out for a local meet. Maybe Hatfield or something so it's not too far away for any of us? Airfield pub is lovely.


----------



## GAD58Y

Quote:
Originally Posted by *bizz*  
_Underwaterworld in Stevenage is closing down, Ian is having a 50% off sale of everything in the shop, so if your looking for some baragins, now is the time_


hello all
can someone tell me where this shop is in stevenage plz,as im after some lighting equipment for a new viv thanks

graeme


----------



## DazedLewis

I'm in Herts! lol


----------



## Barry P.

There used to be a successful club in MK which had approx. two hundred members which met in Bletchley on a monthly basis and had a very succesful annual reptile trade show held at Lord |Grey school. Unfortunately during the late 90s the club slowly disappeared. The Herts branch of the IHS is still going strong ,mainly due to the hard work by Carol, and I believe the Thames nad Chiltern group is still in existence which meets monthly in Amersham.


----------



## FoxyMumma

Barry P. said:


> There used to be a successful club in MK which had approx. two hundred members which met in Bletchley on a monthly basis and had a very succesful annual reptile trade show held at Lord |Grey school.


Oooh bletchley would be such an easy place for me to get to aswell, shame its not still running..


----------



## Barry P.

When the club was originally formed back in 1985 it was difficult for reptile keepers to get any expert advice and several local clubs were set up and flourished. It was reasonably easy to get speakers, Chris Mattisomn came to the MK meets on a regular basis and Robert Sprackland flew over from the States to do a talk ! Nowadays people no longer need to hear first hand from experts, you just look it up on the internet to find out your answer.
As a result fewer people attended the meets, not only at MK but at lots of the other local societies, the club at this time was being chaired by Lois Hook, who was also running her shop Northampton Reptiles, and I think it became an issue with the amount of time needed to run the club and keep the business successful.


----------



## FoxyMumma

Barry P. said:


> When the club was originally formed back in 1985 it was difficult for reptile keepers to get any expert advice and several local clubs were set up and flourished. It was reasonably easy to get speakers, Chris Mattisomn came to the MK meets on a regular basis and Robert Sprackland flew over from the States to do a talk ! Nowadays people no longer need to hear first hand from experts, you just look it up on the internet to find out your answer.
> As a result fewer people attended the meets, not only at MK but at lots of the other local societies, the club at this time was being chaired by Lois Hook, who was also running her shop Northampton Reptiles, and I think it became an issue with the amount of time needed to run the club and keep the business successful.


Yeah, thats understandable i would imagine its very time consuming, it is such a shame though as meeting up with others who enjoy keeping and discussing reptiles is far more rewarding than searching the internet, well from my point of view it is, although for emergencies and the like the internet can be very handy.


----------



## TashaS

Im near Watford, Herts 8)


----------



## Willenium

TashaS said:


> Im near Watford, Herts 8)


 
Oooh someone close to me...:whistling2:


----------



## paulskin

Soooo....... Who is going to wrigglies tommorow??!


----------



## FoxyMumma

paulskin said:


> Soooo....... Who is going to wrigglies tommorow??!


me first thing! need some frozen, any ideas what their opening times are?


----------



## paulskin

yeah 9-6 today,i cant get there til after work at about 12,but it really good in there


----------



## paulskin

anyone visit wrigglies today?


----------



## FoxyMumma

yup meee


----------



## rachy

are they opening sundays? I did go yesterday too


----------



## paulskin

rachy said:


> are they opening sundays? I did go yesterday too


yeah and you obviously didnt recognize me!
yes open sundays and after next week closing day will be monday.


----------



## FoxyMumma

paulskin said:


> yeah and you obviously didnt recognize me!
> yes open sundays and after next week closing day will be monday.


lol, where abouts was you? so many people everywhere!! I was in there around 1ish


----------



## FoxyMumma

rachy said:


> are they opening sundays? I did go yesterday too


Did you get your pinkys rachy? Ive never seen a rep shop with such a decent supply of frozen lol!


----------



## paulskin

FoxyMumma said:


> lol, where abouts was you? so many people everywhere!! I was in there around 1ish


was there anyone holding a big burmese?


----------



## FoxyMumma

paulskin said:


> was there anyone holding a big burmese?


Nope... there was a bosc on the till... and someone holding a moth omg:)


----------



## paulskin

FoxyMumma said:


> Nope... there was a bosc on the till... and someone holding a moth omg:)


ahh i was prob holding the moth,i kept doing it coz people thought it was fake! did you buy anything?


----------



## FoxyMumma

paulskin said:


> ahh i was prob holding the moth,i kept doing it coz people thought it was fake! did you buy anything?


I almost ran out the shop screaming because of that blooming moth, I was quite happy when I thought it was fake!!!!!!!!!!
Yeah stocked up on a few rats and mice, and some Nutrobal etc, didnt buy anything live though :lol2: although was very tempted to buy a hermans as they are so cute!!.... and and tempted to kidnap the skunk and the armadillo!!!!!!!!


----------



## paulskin

FoxyMumma said:


> I almost ran out the shop screaming because of that blooming moth, I was quite happy when I thought it was fake!!!!!!!!!!
> Yeah stocked up on a few rats and mice, and some Nutrobal etc, didnt buy anything live though :lol2: although was very tempted to buy a hermans as they are so cute!!.... and and tempted to kidnap the skunk and the armadillo!!!!!!!!


isnt the dilllo fab!! its so unreal when you actually see them running around a house! yeah they have some cool stuff,,,and its only half finished!!!


----------



## rachy

paulskin said:


> yeah and you obviously didnt recognize me!
> yes open sundays and after next week closing day will be monday.


Hmmmmmm was too rammed to recognise anyone ..............please dont say you were the one i spoke to about the beardies......

Oh and why oh why do people put big snakes round theirs necks ??????


----------



## paulskin

rachy said:


> Hmmmmmm was too rammed to recognise anyone ..............please dont say you were the one i spoke to about the beardies......
> 
> Oh and why oh why do people put big snakes round theirs necks ??????



coz its easier to hold them.i was the one holding the other normal bigger burmese


----------



## rachy

paulskin said:


> coz its easier to hold them.i was the one holding the other normal bigger burmese


 But its so dangerous!! I wondered why you looked at me funny lol i did only meet you for 30 seconds tho!!


----------



## paulskin

rachy said:


> But its so dangerous!! I wondered why you looked at me funny lol i did only meet you for 30 seconds tho!!


true lol,its dangerous i guess but not when you know the snake is a complete pussycat


----------



## FoxyMumma

paulskin said:


> isnt the dilllo fab!! its so unreal when you actually see them running around a house! yeah they have some cool stuff,,,and its only half finished!!!


He was looooverly! I wanted to have a look at the chamelion too but wouldnt go near it lmao


----------



## rachy

paulskin said:


> true lol,its dangerous i guess but not when you know the snake is a complete pussycat


But.......... when you're on show to people that have no clue about reptiles surely its better to do stuff by the book?!


----------



## GAD58Y

did they have any panther chameleons there? 

thanks graeme


----------



## Willenium

So what's this place like? Any Tarantulas/Inverts there?


----------



## FoxyMumma

GAD58Y said:


> did they have any panther chameleons there?
> 
> thanks graeme





Willenium said:


> So what's this place like? Any Tarantulas/Inverts there?


I didnt see any of these there.... Didnt see much actually pretty packed but they may build up the display of whats on offer over time... wasnt all that much on display tbh


----------



## paulskin

Willenium said:


> So what's this place like? Any Tarantulas/Inverts there?


a small selection of tarantulas,couple emporer scorps,cockroaches ect



GAD58Y said:


> did they have any panther chameleons there?
> 
> thanks graeme


yes one or two hatchlings



FoxyMumma said:


> I didnt see any of these there.... Didnt see much actually pretty packed but they may build up the display of whats on offer over time... wasnt all that much on display tbh


well its not a huge shop.but if there was anything in particular customers wanted,its highly likely we can get it.


----------



## FoxyMumma

paulskin said:


> well its not a huge shop.but if there was anything in particular customers wanted,its highly likely we can get it.


Yeah more than likely, I just meant I couldnt see much as it was rammed only just managed to squeeze through to get some frozen lol, I must have missed a display if there was any of that lot on sale? bit prioritised with fear of the blooming moth :eek4: lol, is that thing going to be out and about all of the time?


----------



## paulskin

FoxyMumma said:


> Yeah more than likely, I just meant I couldnt see much as it was rammed only just managed to squeeze through to get some frozen lol, I must have missed a display if there was any of that lot on sale? bit prioritised with fear of the blooming moth :eek4: lol, is that thing going to be out and about all of the time?


that was just a stray one,but dont worry i wont fly around. yeah everything there except the turtles,croc,armadillo,hedgehogs, was for sale


----------



## rachy

So are you part of the venture paul as u always refer to things as we, just being nosey!!


----------



## weelad

anyone have a stock list? : victory:


----------



## paulskin

rachy said:


> So are you part of the venture paul as u always refer to things as we, just being nosey!!


well im not employed by them as they cant afford it,but if they were to employ someone,i would be asked.so for now im kind of volunteering but getting discounted,food,products,reptiles, and just the experiance is enough for me,its a pleasure to help out tbh


----------



## paulskin

weelad said:


> anyone have a stock list? : victory:


as this question keeps coming up,il ask permission to put one up on here but they should have there full website up and running soon


----------



## rachy

paulskin said:


> well im not employed by them as they cant afford it,but if they were to employ someone,i would be asked.so for now im kind of volunteering but getting discounted,food,products,reptiles, and just the experiance is enough for me,its a pleasure to help out tbh


 

OOOOOOhh ok


----------



## FoxyMumma

paulskin said:


> that was just a stray one,but dont worry i wont fly around. yeah everything there except the turtles,croc,armadillo,hedgehogs, was for sale


 
:-o how did I miss out on hedgehogs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paulskin

FoxyMumma said:


> :-o how did I miss out on hedgehogs!!!!!!!!!!!


yeah.a breeding pair of albino african pygmy hedgehogs


----------



## FoxyMumma

paulskin said:


> yeah.a breeding pair of albino african pygmy hedgehogs


Oh I cant believe I missed them aswell! seems I missed alot... will pop in there during the week in hope it will be slightly less crammed with people lol, are they there all the time?


----------



## paulskin

FoxyMumma said:


> Oh I cant believe I missed them aswell! seems I missed alot... will pop in there during the week in hope it will be slightly less crammed with people lol, are they there all the time?


i think the hedgehogs and armadillo are going to be there alot of the time but the skunks wont be.


----------



## FoxyMumma

paulskin said:


> i think the hedgehogs and armadillo are going to be there alot of the time but the skunks wont be.


ahh well Ill see them when I pop in during the week! do you know the weeks opening hours?


----------



## rachy

its closed tomorrow...... cant remember what else i saw on the door........observant me lol


----------



## FoxyMumma

rachy said:


> its closed tomorrow...... cant remember what else i saw on the door........observant me lol


:lol2:well hey it seems I missed half of the animals... and didnt even THINK to look for opening times.... Ill just blame it on the moth again :rotfl:


----------



## paulskin

rachy said:


> its closed tomorrow...... cant remember what else i saw on the door........observant me lol


WRONG.... lol......its open today but closed from next monday.
tuesday,friday,saturday til 6
wednesday,thursday til 7
sunday til 4


----------



## sarahking20

wot sort of liizards do they have? im after gecko varieties mainly, poss chams.
when you say shut as of next mon, does that mean it will usually be shut on mons only? i was thinkin of popping up today.


----------



## paulskin

sarahking20 said:


> wot sort of liizards do they have? im after gecko varieties mainly, poss chams.
> when you say shut as of next mon, does that mean it will usually be shut on mons only? i was thinkin of popping up today.


yeah mondays will be closed.panther chams at the mo and some normal leos


----------



## FoxyMumma

paulskin said:


> WRONG.... lol......its open today but closed from next monday.
> tuesday,friday,saturday til 6
> wednesday,thursday til 7
> sunday til 4


cheers for that, Ill have to take me daughter down see what she makes of the dillo lol


----------



## rachy

paulskin said:


> WRONG.... lol......its open today but closed from next monday.
> tuesday,friday,saturday til 6
> wednesday,thursday til 7
> sunday til 4


 
Well when they put a sign in the door saying mondays closed i guessed it meant they close on mondays lol


----------



## paulskin

rachy said:


> Well when they put a sign in the door saying mondays closed i guessed it meant they close on mondays lol


yeah they are.think they just opened this monday as it was still scholl holidays.but monday was so busy they are considering opening for a short day or something


----------



## Charlie :o)

So whereabouts exactly in dunstable is this shop? Im so bad with directions, only made it to rachys by complete fluke and then we ended up having to go back again after we left cos we were forgetful and stupid lol ;o) oh and hello by the way, i am here also!


----------



## rachy

Charlie its easy , its in the centre of town , park in a car park and ask directions to ashton square and you are there!
Its a milliion times better than THAT shop!!


----------



## FoxyMumma

Charlie :o) said:


> So whereabouts exactly in dunstable is this shop? Im so bad with directions, only made it to rachys by complete fluke and then we ended up having to go back again after we left cos we were forgetful and stupid lol ;o) oh and hello by the way, i am here also!


lmao, sorry but I find it funny when people get lost, as I can barely find my way around Dunstable half the time and lived here for 23 years your not the only one hun!! But seriously do as Rachy says anyone will direct you I should think... just dont ask me as Ill say left instead of right and youll end up in the arse:censor: end of nowhere  :rotfl:


----------



## paulskin

FoxyMumma said:


> lmao, sorry but I find it funny when people get lost, as I can barely find my way around Dunstable half the time and lived here for 23 years your not the only one hun!! But seriously do as Rachy says anyone will direct you I should think... just dont ask me as Ill say left instead of right and youll end up in the arse:censor: end of nowhere  :rotfl:


have you been in when im there yet?domt really know what you look like though?


----------



## FoxyMumma

paulskin said:


> have you been in when im there yet?domt really know what you look like though?


lol, dunno!! I only been in on sat.... gonna go in again tomorrow or fri as I need some livefood... you prob saw me sat... I was the one with the look of terror on my face, round by the cham lol!!


----------



## paulskin

FoxyMumma said:


> lol, dunno!! I only been in on sat.... gonna go in again tomorrow or fri as I need some livefood... you prob saw me sat... I was the one with the look of terror on my face, round by the cham lol!!


try get in tommorow sometime,theres some reduced live food tubs
at the mo, £1.30 a tub.ha ha,the moth is still there.


----------



## paulskin

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/shop...ew-shop-stock-list-wrigglies.html#post2389272


----------



## weelad

paulskin said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/shop...ew-shop-stock-list-wrigglies.html#post2389272


:bash: false water cobras!!!!! i spent my moneys today! lol

do you know how much they were going for


----------



## paulskin

weelad said:


> :bash: false water cobras!!!!! i spent my moneys today! lol
> 
> do you know how much they were going for



pmd you


----------



## FoxyMumma

paulskin said:


> try get in tommorow sometime,theres some reduced live food tubs
> at the mo, £1.30 a tub.ha ha,the moth is still there.


shhhhhhhhhh dont tell EVERYONE!! lol


----------



## Charlie :o)

rachy said:


> Charlie its easy , its in the centre of town , park in a car park and ask directions to ashton square and you are there!
> Its a milliion times better than THAT shop!!


:lol2: im glad to hear it..will go check it out soon then although lets face it we all know who i'm gonna end up bumping into now and asking for directions, sods law and all that ha ha )


----------



## FoxyMumma

Well I popped in today paul and you wasnt there! Bagged meself some cheaper livefood though although it wasnt £1.30 like you said!!:lol2:
and had a chat with marc I believe it was...


----------



## paulskin

FoxyMumma said:


> Well I popped in today paul and you wasnt there! Bagged meself some cheaper livefood though although it wasnt £1.30 like you said!!:lol2:
> and had a chat with marc I believe it was...


arrr cool,maybe they had fresh live food then. i was kind of in n out of there yesterday,had loadsa stuff to do in town.....suprised u went in,,,,,,there were two moths out!


----------



## FoxyMumma

:eek4:I was in last thing just before closing.. And tbh didnt venture that far into the shop lol didnt go past the livefood section... and why are there always moths out? surely Im not the only one with a phobia of them? Im starting to think id rather travel to henlow to pick my food up



paulskin said:


> arrr cool,maybe they had fresh live food then. i was kind of in n out of there yesterday,had loadsa stuff to do in town.....suprised u went in,,,,,,there were two moths out!


----------



## Willenium

FoxyMumma said:


> :eek4:I was in last thing just before closing.. And tbh didnt venture that far into the shop lol didnt go past the livefood section... and why are there always moths out? surely Im not the only one with a phobia of them? Im starting to think id *rather travel to henlow to pick my food up*


I wouldn't. The livefood there is terrible (Comes with lots of phorid flies and is generally in bad condition).


----------



## paulskin

Willenium said:


> I wouldn't. The livefood there is terrible (Comes with lots of phorid flies and is generally in bad condition).



not too mention wrigglies charge half the price!


----------



## FoxyMumma

Willenium said:


> I wouldn't. The livefood there is terrible (Comes with lots of phorid flies and is generally in bad condition).


Really? Ive never brought livefood from there before... so theyre just good for livestock then lol... even their sandwiches taste like crap maybe its all their food in general?!.... anywho, I refuse to venture past the till in wrigglies if those bloomin moths are still there! yuck yuck yuck... Id rather poke needles into my eyes *Cringe!*


----------



## FoxyMumma

paulskin said:


> not too mention wrigglies charge half the price!


Half of mine were dead by this morning :bash:


----------



## rachy

FoxyMumma said:


> Half of mine were dead by this morning :bash:


ur not supposed to kill them............... lol

1 thing for sure i wont be buying crickets there..........they are the loudest chirping crickets ever lol

Silents all the way for me!!


----------



## Willenium

paulskin said:


> not too mention wrigglies charge half the price!


Wrigglies do crickets for 99p? Going there next time then :lol2:


----------



## FoxyMumma

rachy said:


> ur not supposed to kill them............... lol
> 
> 1 thing for sure i wont be buying crickets there..........they are the loudest chirping crickets ever lol
> 
> Silents all the way for me!!


Well the noise got on me nerves! lmao nah.. dunno what happened with them really :bash: must be my terrible care of them :rotfl:

Ill second that! sounds like the amazon rainforest in me living room! kinda relaxing really :lol2:... all thats missing is a waterfall... (I really shouldnt say that should I, i'll end up with a leak somewhere)


----------



## FoxyMumma

Willenium said:


> Wrigglies do crickets for 99p? Going there next time then :lol2:


:lol2:well in that case who cares about the noise!


----------



## paulskin

rachy said:


> ur not supposed to kill them............... lol
> 
> 1 thing for sure i wont be buying crickets there..........they are the loudest chirping crickets ever lol
> 
> Silents all the way for me!!


thought they had some silent ones too.....i dont do noisey crix either



Willenium said:


> Wrigglies do crickets for 99p? Going there next time then :lol2:



well no.....last time i went too jkc henlow their live food was nearly £4 a tub


----------



## FoxyMumma

paulskin said:


> thought they had some silent ones too.....i dont do noisey crix either
> 
> 
> well no.....last time i went too jkc henlow their live food was nearly £4 a tub


mine say silent but theyre noisy buggers


mg: FOUR QUID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paulskin

FoxyMumma said:


> mine say silent but theyre noisy buggers
> 
> 
> mg: FOUR QUID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



yeah,i always found henlow overpriced on stuff in general


----------



## FoxyMumma

paulskin said:


> yeah,i always found henlow overpriced on stuff in general


You gotta admit theyve got some lovely reps though! I brought some lovely mice from there before too gawjuss!


----------



## paulskin

FoxyMumma said:


> You gotta admit theyve got some lovely reps though! I brought some lovely mice from there before too gawjuss!


yeah some nice things i guess


----------



## chameleon_keeper

All our tubs of crickets are £1.99 a tub

All tubs of locust (from small to adult) are £2.11 a tub

Individual hoppers are 36p each

Mealworms are £2.59 a tub

Waxworms, Fruitflies, Earthworms etc are also stocked.

Not aware of any phorid flies in our livefood, but will keep an eye on it. We get it from a reputable UK supplier who supply many other shops around the country and the quality is usually of a very high standard.

Foxymumma - thanks for the mouse comment, we try to get nice one's in from local breeders!

Paulskin and Wrigglies - Good luck in business, i'll have to pop in and see you guys soon, sounds like a nice shop!

Ben (Jap Koi Reptile & Pet Dept)


----------



## FoxyMumma

chameleon_keeper said:


> All our tubs of crickets are £1.99 a tub
> 
> All tubs of locust (from small to adult) are £2.11 a tub
> 
> Individual hoppers are 36p each
> 
> Mealworms are £2.59 a tub
> 
> Waxworms, Fruitflies, Earthworms etc are also stocked.
> 
> Not aware of any phorid flies in our livefood, but will keep an eye on it. We get it from a reputable UK supplier who supply many other shops around the country and the quality is usually of a very high standard.
> 
> Foxymumma - thanks for the mouse comment, we try to get nice one's in from local breeders!
> 
> Paulskin and Wrigglies - Good luck in business, i'll have to pop in and see you guys soon, sounds like a nice shop!
> 
> Ben (Jap Koi Reptile & Pet Dept)


Well that certainly aint Four quid a tub, fair prices if you ask me!

I had some beautiful Satin males from there Ben :flrt: Best breeders ive ever had randy little buggers they were :rotfl: :2thumb:


----------



## paulskin

chameleon_keeper said:


> All our tubs of crickets are £1.99 a tub
> 
> All tubs of locust (from small to adult) are £2.11 a tub
> 
> Individual hoppers are 36p each
> 
> Mealworms are £2.59 a tub
> 
> Waxworms, Fruitflies, Earthworms etc are also stocked.
> 
> Not aware of any phorid flies in our livefood, but will keep an eye on it. We get it from a reputable UK supplier who supply many other shops around the country and the quality is usually of a very high standard.
> 
> Foxymumma - thanks for the mouse comment, we try to get nice one's in from local breeders!
> 
> Paulskin and Wrigglies - Good luck in business, i'll have to pop in and see you guys soon, sounds like a nice shop!
> 
> Ben (Jap Koi Reptile & Pet Dept)


yeah it was a long time since i was there,no doubt i was looking at somthing else other than live food tubs,i no doubt il still come there to see the fantasic koi.

yeah pop over and see the croc!


----------



## FoxyMumma

paulskin said:


> yeah it was a long time since i was there,no doubt i was looking at somthing else other than live food tubs,i no doubt il still come there to see the fantasic koi.
> 
> yeah pop over and see the croc!


Theyve got crocs in Jap Koi, me OH was drooling over them whilst I was drooling over the royals... oh and the Leos... and the chamelions.. ferrits..mice..bunnies... oh must I go on I think i should start up a zoo then I can have all the animals I want lol


----------



## Willenium

JKC is very well presented in fairness. The premises are clean and the animals kept well. On the other hand, I was very displeased when a swarm of phorid flies came billowing out of a tub of brown crickets I had purchased from there just a couple of days before. I'm not the only one to experience this so I would recommend addressing the issue promptly to ensure customers are not lost.


----------



## paulskin

FoxyMumma said:


> Theyve got crocs in Jap Koi, me OH was drooling over them whilst I was drooling over the royals... oh and the Leos... and the chamelions.. ferrits..mice..bunnies... oh must I go on I think i should start up a zoo then I can have all the animals I want lol


nooooo.jk have caimens actually :lol2:


----------



## FoxyMumma

paulskin said:


> nooooo.jk have caimens actually :lol2:


I was told by someone in wrigglies that your one was a caimen?


----------



## paulskin

FoxyMumma said:


> I was told by someone in wrigglies that your one was a caimen?


nope defo not! dont know who that could of been.....its a dwarf african crocodile.


----------



## FoxyMumma

paulskin said:


> nope defo not! dont know who that could of been.....its a dwarf african crocodile.


Well it was someone wearing a wrigglies top!!


----------



## paulskin

FoxyMumma said:


> Well it was someone wearing a wrigglies top!!



hmm some sceeming imposter....lol....no im really not sure


----------



## Snake Charmer

_*i stoked the croc today:2thumb:, but after the whole hissing and tail wipe on mark that was my queue to leave :lol2:,
im hoping for good news on the croc skinks.. see ya Friday paul*_


----------



## paulskin

Snake Charmer said:


> _*i stoked the croc today:2thumb:, but after the whole hissing and tail wipe on mark that was my queue to leave :lol2:,
> im hoping for good news on the croc skinks.. see ya Friday paul*_


yeah me too! if im there....il cya!


----------



## Snake Charmer

paulskin said:


> yeah me too! if im there....il cya!


_*
who got the pic of mark holding rich?? yeah thats cool.. c ya there if your there lol: victory:*_


----------



## Dansmith770

*Shops*

Guys, 

You reckon we could put a list of shops togther for our area. Going window shopping at weekends keeps me busy!!:lol2:


----------



## GAD58Y

here are some for you to start with
japanese koi company-henlow
wriggles-dunstable
super reps-bedford

hope this helps mate

graeme


----------



## rachy

i would go to wrigglies , jap koi , amey zoo..........id miss out serpentarium and super reps


----------



## GAD58Y

Dansmith770 said:


> Guys,
> 
> You reckon we could put a list of shops togther for our area. Going window shopping at weekends keeps me busy!!:lol2:


what reps are you looking for mate

graeme


----------



## colinm

*Thames and Chiltern Herpetological Society*

I know that I am going off the subject slightly but why not come along to the monthly meetings held at the Amersham Community Centre, Chilterrn Avenue, Amersham on the Hill. Its near to the swimming pool and ambulance centre. Meetings are the first Friday of every month and the next one is on the 2nd January and starts about 8pm. For non members there is an entrance fee of £2.50 or you can join the club for a yearly sub of £20 for a single membership.
Its a friendly local society and I believe that the next talk is on the wildlife of Costa Rica by Bob Wingate who is a very good photographer and has been on the T.V. 
Hope to see you there:welcome:


----------



## FoxyMumma

Sorry for being a complete plank but where is Amersham? I dont drive, and ive never heard of it so doubt its anywhere within reach for me.


----------



## colinm

*Thames and Chiltern Herpetological Society*

Amersham is probably not easy to get to from Bedfordshire if you dont drive. I used to live in Leighton Buzzard and it takes about 45 minutes by car. Amersham is in South Bucks near Beaconsfield.


----------



## FoxyMumma

colinm said:


> Amersham is probably not easy to get to from Bedfordshire if you dont drive. I used to live in Leighton Buzzard and it takes about 45 minutes by car. Amersham is in South Bucks near Beaconsfield.


Ah okay thank you, Too far out of my reach, such a shame


----------



## Dansmith770

rachy said:


> i would go to wrigglies , jap koi , amey zoo..........id miss out serpentarium and super reps


 
I would leave the Jap Koi well alone they are so expensive, along with Super Reps.

Whats wrong with Serpentarium? i always thought he was good in there.


----------



## rachy

Dansmith770 said:


> I would leave the Jap Koi well alone they are so expensive, along with Super Reps.
> 
> Whats wrong with Serpentarium? i always thought he was good in there.


I found with serpentarium while i was buying all my live food and frozen in there it was ok , once i started shopping aroiund and then popped in i was made to feel very unwelcome , oh and the mites which are apparently not mites but just little flies............hmmmmmmm ok!!

Super reps.......not even going there.

I dont use jap koi that often to be honest as its quite a trek for me but its always clean and tidy and the staff are helpful and know what they are talking about , unlike some shops!


----------



## goodwin1234

I always find serpentarium have a good selection but not the best of quality. I'ts the closest half decent rep shop near me though so i always go there.


----------



## FoxyMumma

Ill never be going back to serpentarium, they tried to sell me beardies that looked 1 week old... aswell as the fact they have no bulb guards up, and asked me why am I bothering buying bulb guards? wtf? Ive seen mixed species, hatchlings mixed with adults, mites on everything including substrate that I brought from there...need I go on? :bash:


----------



## chameleon_keeper

Thanks Rachy! :2thumb:

Can someone please help me find a female jackson's chameleon (c.j.xantholopus) before i go crazy! It's the only xmas present i'd want!


----------



## GAD58Y

chameleon_keeper said:


> Thanks Rachy! :2thumb:
> 
> Can someone please help me find a female jackson's chameleon (c.j.xantholopus) before i go crazy! It's the only xmas present i'd want!


 
this is the only place ive seen them for sale mate The Living Rainforest - Welcome To The Living Rainforest good luck in finding one


graeme


----------



## chameleon_keeper

Yeah i've been in contact with them, they have 2 females that were ready to drop about 2-3 weeks ago but haven't heard anything about it...


----------



## stubeanz

alll these people from herts etc but no place to meet  
or is thereeeeeee lol ive said this before but if anyone is intrested in meeting at the herts IHS meetings the next one is the 4th of febuary in the white horse pub in hertford.
if your intrested pm me 
stu


----------



## kaosfusion

Took me a while but here I am I'm Claudia and my Beardie's Gennaro. I think that I may be the only Beardie owner in Aylesbury......Gennaro and I are looking for a friend for him so if anyone knows of anyone in the area...with a female I would be interested to hear!

: victory:


----------



## Antw23uk

I live in Denham, Bucks and i own a beardie and a royal. My beardie doesnt want a 'friend' especially not a male who would rape her constantly and make her life a living hell :whistling2:


----------



## excession

I am in St Albans with my Corns!


----------



## James King

borehamwood here anyone know any pet shops close to get a rat?lol


----------



## phoenixxx

Antw23uk said:


> I live in Denham, Bucks and i own a beardie and a royal. My beardie doesnt want a 'friend' especially not a male who would rape her constantly and make her life a living hell :whistling2:


I lived in Ruislip for years.. how close is that! 

Now in Bedford.. cool that so many of us are here..


----------



## Tops

Im in High Wycombe, Bucks at the moment but I grew up mostly over in Hitchin in Herts.


----------



## Ozgi

Woah! This is an old thread, I love it when they get dug up! 

I'm in Milton Keynes. Haven't seen anybody else on here from MK yet! Is there anybody out there?


----------



## hazza12

hi i live in bucks and oxford


----------



## Talk To The Animals

'Lo. I'm in Hertford.


----------



## FoxyMumma

ello everyone and welcome to the thread, nice to see so many of you so close! : victory:


----------



## sarahking20

anyone close to stotfold? i know theres some from stevenage, but apart from that i dont know anyone off here that is remotely close to us :devil: 

except knighty, but he's moving soon :bash: would be cool to meet up with some fellow RFUK'ers without having to drive for an hour


----------



## paulskin

wow major old thread resurrected,i remember starting it lol,hello to all


----------



## Twiglet

Helloooo... I'm a bucks girl!
there's loads of us!

Kat


----------



## herpboy

=D royston here, has any one got any crested geckos for sale ????:2thumb:


----------



## excession

herpboy said:


> =D royston here, has any one got any crested geckos for sale ????:2thumb:


I have a 12 month male ) like in my sig.

I am between st albans n watford


----------



## Utter Nutter

*Luton here!*

As you have probably guessed I am from lovely Luton:whistling2:
Paul, just wanted to say - fantastic shop you have done well! 

Keep up the good work. Would be nice to have some kind of 'meet' even if we couldn't bring the reps with us. Give people chance to meet others and gain advise from those with more experience etc.


----------



## dadscabs

*herts,beds and bucks herpers*

hi i'm from hemel in herts looks like there's a few from this part of the country :2thumb:


----------



## loumusicka

*Woop Woop!!!*

Hi guys!!!!
Im from the loverly Shatfield, also known as Hatfield!!!
Loverly!!! NOT! Lol!!!


----------



## DazedLewis

some of my posh friends live in hatfield ;P


----------



## insaneracer1

i'm from luton:2thumb:


----------



## Connor_123

Watford!


----------



## Gina.

Harpenden


----------



## paraman

sarahking20 said:


> anyone close to stotfold? i know theres some from stevenage, but apart from that i dont know anyone off here that is remotely close to us :devil:
> 
> except knighty, but he's moving soon :bash: would be cool to meet up with some fellow RFUK'ers without having to drive for an hour


Shefford close enough?


----------



## paraman

Dansmith770 said:


> I would leave the Jap Koi well alone they are so expensive, along with Super Reps.
> 
> Whats wrong with Serpentarium? i always thought he was good in there.


Then your knowledge of reptile upkeep needs attending to:2thumb:
The serp is probably the grubbiest and most unwelcoming shop that there is. There is a saying that you get what you pay for.


----------



## marcus_j_ibbott

Hope you all had a good xmas and have a Happy new year all Im in bedford :2thumb:


----------



## Willenium

Watford? Harpenden? Hemel? St. Albans?! Let's get something together! : victory:


----------



## firebelliedfreak

Gina. said:


> Harpenden


 me too yayayayayaayay where abouts??? hwat u keep
+


----------



## Gina.

firebelliedfreak said:


> me too yayayayayaayay where abouts??? hwat u keep
> +


 
Near crabtree/high beeches schools if you know them?


----------



## Willenium

When the weather is a bit better we should sort out a little 'icebreaker' for us local people. I'm only in St. Albans so got a fair few of you nearby.


----------



## Rovewot

Rickmansworth Here - Hi!


----------



## Fluffygirl

Hiya,

We live just outside of St Albans, between there and Watford! Its amazing that there is so many "Herpers" so close!


----------



## rachy

paraman said:


> Then your knowledge of reptile upkeep needs attending to:2thumb:
> The serp is probably the grubbiest and most unwelcoming shop that there is. There is a saying that you get what you pay for.


Agree 1000%
Im in Dunstable


----------



## Alex

Kempston here, Hi


----------



## fredtminky

harlington(where?) has landed. greetings herpers.


----------



## Solarmoon

Hi, I'm from Aylesbury!


----------



## firesalamander

Greetings, I'm from Reading, Berks. [just down the road] :notworthy:

Okay, so now that we have all been formally introduced......hows about meeting at YOUR local, friendly Herp Group :?:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/452974-thames-chiltern-herp-group.html :welcome:

YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## v3n0m

im from dunstable, hi fellow herpers


----------



## Doone

Hello all im from Milton Keynes :2thumb:
Hope your all ok


----------



## fangsy

Stevenage here ....


----------



## radicaldave

Luton here :2thumb:
Still trying to find a decent place to get a full beardy setup its kinda limited at the moment, jap koi centre seem prices are kreeping a little too high over the last few months, it seems there are very few choices for decent reptile shops around here atm.. :bash:


----------



## rachy

Radical.........pm me , i have membership to a best warehouse in luton , they supply the trade its cheap!!


----------



## AmyW

Eeee..... can join this thread, should hopefully be moving to Houghton Regis in a few weeks!
Have family in Hemel but new to Bedfordshire. 
Are there any good reptile shops about?

Amy and co.


----------



## Gina.

AmyW said:


> Eeee..... can join this thread, should hopefully be moving to Houghton Regis in a few weeks!
> Have family in Hemel but new to Bedfordshire.
> Are there any good reptile shops about?
> 
> Amy and co.


Wrigglies in dunstable is really good 

Theres also japanese koi.. somewhere near but i've never been there, but have heard good things about it


However, a certain shop in hemel/bovingdon I certainly wouldn't reccomend..


----------



## Alex

Over in Kempston here.

Plus Goldington some of the time.


----------



## Cockys Royals

Kempston bedford here :2thumb:


----------



## didgetspatch

Just found this thread. I'm over in Northampton, has anyone been to any meetings for ARIA? Amphibian Reptile & Insect Association - Homepage I'm thinking of going but I've never been to anything like this and I'm fairly new in the world of reptiles and don't wanna stick out LOL


----------



## Freakinfreak

In burnham bucks here :2thumb: the posh bit  :lol2:


----------



## Mikeyy

Spend half my life in Houghton Regis (girlfriend lives there)

so would be interested in some shops down there if someone could point me in the right direction.

I know of a few, but which are the best?


----------



## Twiglet

Dont think I'm on here yet... I'm in High Wycombe, Bucks. 
What do you lot keep??


Kat


----------



## wildmonty

I'm from Bedford (Hate it ) Come across Wriggles in Dunstable the other day what a lovely shop and lovely people plus if you get the chance pop upstairs to see what they have done costs a couple of quid but well worth it when you get up there !!


----------



## paulskin

WOW.....my old thread still going strong.glad to see there is still so many of us from the same area and increasing! good to see everyone mentioning WRIGGLIES! great shop and great people.


----------



## Shef27

Evening all,

We've just moved to St Albans and are looking for a good herp shop nearby, at the minute from this thread it's looking like wriggles is the best bet but was wondering if there's any closer than that?

Cheers!


----------



## excession

We are in st albans also 

Currently I tend to get all my supplies from on line retailers tho!


----------



## Willenium

Shef27 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> We've just moved to St Albans and are looking for a good herp shop nearby, at the minute from this thread it's looking like wriggles is the best bet but was wondering if there's any closer than that?
> 
> Cheers!





excession said:


> We are in st albans also
> 
> Currently I tend to get all my supplies from on line retailers tho!


I'm also from St. Albans. Depending what you're after, you can get livefood from Crews Hill at a decent rate. General things like substrates etc can also be obtained from there. Animalwise I probably wouldn't bother.


----------



## Alex

Didnt know there was so many on here from Bedford.

Never been to the reptile shop in Dunstable. 

I do go to Japanese Koi Co, used to go to Super reps in Kempston before i closed down.


----------

